

Should We All Take a Bit of Lithium? - applecore
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/14/opinion/sunday/should-we-all-take-a-bit-of-lithium.html

======
scholia
There are already 60 comments at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8314188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8314188)

